# Is it time to upgrade my PC ?



## Fredeke (Feb 6, 2019)

Hello all

Last year I built myself a tower around an *i5 7400* processor. (I won't describe my whole config, but rest assured that RAM, MB etc. are what is needed to take full advantage of that CPU)

However, on more and more projects, I use enough CPU to have to increase latency beyond what I'm comfortable with (the soundcard is a PCIe RME card, so I don't think that's the issue). I've managed with workarounds, so far.

I've heard a lot of good about the 8th generation of i5 processors. At the shop where I go (because I find them more serious than most), they recommend an upgrade to an *i5 8400*, and a new motherboard to accomodate it, as the best boost/price ratio I can hope for.

That would cost about 350 euros and give me a 20-30% speed boost, they say.
They also assure me that my current RAM's speed would still be adequate.
I assume my SSD and hard drive's speeds too would remain as adequate as they are now.

I'm not sure I'm ready to pay this for that.
But on the other hand, my own look at the specs tells me I should get at least a 50% boost, while some tech Youtubers claim a boost of more than 100%. _That_ would certainly justify the spending!

Did anyone do such an upgrade recently ? What was your experience ?
How about stability ? I'm always cautious about embrassing the latest tech before it has proved itself in that regard.

For info, here are the specs of the two CPUs I'm talking about:
i5 7400: ~3GHz, 4 cores, 6Mb cache
i5 8400: ~3GHz, 6 cores, 9Mb cache


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 6, 2019)

i5 and even i3s are nice depending on what you need.
I have a friend playing an EDM semi automated gig using an i3 8350k overclocked to 4.8GHz. He says quads can hit higher speeds at lower temps.

6 Core 8400s look nice too.

If you want a 6 Core Pre Built PC with a nice warranty in a rack, the Xeon C246 E-2186 by Supermicro is ready to roll.
They have tower versions too with quiet gamer builds.
I use rackmounts for mobility and protection.

https://www.supermicro.com/products/system/1U/5019/SYS-5019C-M4L.cfm


----------



## Fredeke (Feb 6, 2019)

chimuelo said:


> i5 and even i3s are nice depending on what you need.
> I have a friend playing an EDM semi automated gig using an i3 8350k overclocked to 4.8GHz. He says quads can hit higher speeds at lower temps.


I could do that. I have a gamer's motherboard from Gigabyte Technology with a lot of overclocking options. But wouldn't that somehow be asking for trouble ? Stability is paramount for me. I don't want to loose time with stability issues. Well, I suppose there's no harm in trying... Do you know about your friend's experience regarding that?



chimuelo said:


> If you want a 6 Core Pre Built PC with a nice warranty in a rack, the Xeon C246 E-2186 by Supermicro is ready to roll.
> 
> https://www.supermicro.com/products/system/1U/5019/SYS-5019C-M4L.cfm
> 
> ...


Looks neat. But I'm not going to replace a whole computer that's only one year old.


----------



## TrojakEW (Feb 6, 2019)

i5 8400 (6 Cores, 6 Threads) is about same price tag as ryzen 2600x (6 Cores, 12 Threads). I will rather choose ryzen over i5.


----------



## Fredeke (Feb 6, 2019)

TrojakEW said:


> i5 8400 (6 Cores, 6 Threads) is about same price tag as ryzen 2600x (6 Cores, 12 Threads). I will rather choose ryzen over i5.


Noted.
Does it run on the same motherboard as an 8400? I was advised to upgrade from a Gygabyte H270-HD3 to an H370.
Any known issue with AMD processors in the context of music production ?


----------



## TrojakEW (Feb 6, 2019)

No ryzen is AM4 socked and i5 8400 is 1151 socket. Different. I don't have ryzen but old i7 4790. I'm waiting for next gen ryzen 3700x to upgrade.


----------



## Fredeke (Feb 6, 2019)

TrojakEW said:


> No ryzen is AM4 socked and i5 8400 is 1151 socket. Different.


Right.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 6, 2019)

Xeon builds are highed binned CPUs, 24/7 usage server quality.
4GHz is plenty for average workload.
If you need even more RAM & CPU get another PC and use 1st PC as a slave.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Feb 6, 2019)

Why not i7?


----------

